# bad flight video



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 25, 2009)

how many of you felt like this guy.

http://www.funnieststuff.net/viewmovie.php?id=1493

amtrak should use this just replace the cruse ship with a amtrak train.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 26, 2009)

Kind of a stupid ad since most people fly to the port they are leaving from. My last cruise required a flight to Rome. Not mention you'd never get that much food on a flight these days :lol:


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Dec 28, 2009)

Great Ad! Of course dropping through a Superliner roof may make for a rugged landing  :unsure: :lol:


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 29, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Kind of a stupid ad since most people fly to the port they are leaving from. My last cruise required a flight to Rome. Not mention you'd never get that much food on a flight these days :lol:


Stephen,

I have taken two cruises from Fort Lauderdale, Florida from which I took the Silver Star from NYP to FTL and return.

They were much more enjoyable than the recent cruise we took after flying!!

Have you ever heard of anyone flying to Southamption?


----------

